# Sample Questions



## Ridryder911 (Mar 13, 2008)

Okay, after reading some posts I have decided to post some old questions from my test bank. I doubt that there are "exact" questions of the NREMT, and if they are it should be thought as pure coincidental. 

Let us learn upon how to take medical board tests. Even if one does not even know the answer immediately, one can make an educated guess. Let's review on how to read questions and then appropriately choose the best answers. 

Question:
*1) The EMT believes that a patient is mildly hypoxic based upon on findings from the initial assessment. What other sign could the EMT use to confirm his suspicion of mild hypoxia? *

First read the question (as well as the answers) at least 3 separate times. All without affect (without meaning) So reviewing the question is what the main point or really what they are asking? 

First, they assume you have recognized the patient is hypoxic from the initial assessment (not breathing or dyspnea). Now, what other s/s are there? 

*answers:  
A) Sleepy appearance                                
 B ) Cyanosis
C) Restlessness
D) Responsive to verbal stimuli*

Okay, now let's review the answers, choose the one's that is obviously wrong first and eliminate that from our choice. Well, obviously _"responsive to verbal stimuli"_ is obviously wrong. 

Now, narrow that down to the next most wrong. Hmmm..? Sleepy Appearance? If one is not getting enough oxygen, it is true they will get sleepy but in acute phase it is quite the opposite. So now we know A will not be the correct answer as well. 

Now, how about cyanosis? Yes, cyanosis is a s/s of hypoxia but remember the question was _mildly hypoxic_ ... Is cyanosis a sign of mildly hypoxia? No, cyanosis only occur when oxygen levels are below 10mm/hg torr and is actually a late sign, so B would not be the correct answer. 

So, we know the answer just by eliminating the others which is restlessness. Which of course is one of the first s/s of hypoxia, shock, etc. But, you already knew that from the beginning. 

Okay another example: 

*2) You are caring for a 42 year old female patient that is unresponsive. Which statement made by your partner indicated the need to immediately stop suctioning her airway and resume positive pressure ventilation?* 

Okay.. now your turn, what is it that they really are asking? 

*answers:
A) "She is starting to have gurgling respirations
B )"She is biting down on the rigid tip catheter
C) "Her heart rate is 48 beats per minute"
D) "You have been suctioning now for 10 seconds" *

Even though, you might immediately assume you know the answer; let's go through the process. 

Choose the most obviously wrong. Well, we know that "gurgling respirations" are a sign to suction, not to stop so A is obviously wrong, and not the right answer. 

"She is biting down on the rigid tip". Biting is a normal reflex, even still seen in the late stages of life/near death. So since we know that, B is wrong as well. 

That leaves us with D & C. We know that one is taught to suction approximately 10 to 30 seconds. Realistically, ten seconds is a very short period and again the key is approximately ten to... So D is not correct as well. 

Well, that only leaves us with C. "her heart rate is 48 beats per minute". 
One of the side effects of suctioning is inducing vagal stimulus and causing more hypoxia, thus decreasing the heart rate and producing reflex bradycardia. So the most appropriate answer would be D. 

Hopefully, you can see where I am going with this. If there is an interest I will go over stem-key test type questions and scenarios. 

Keep studying! 

R/r 911


----------



## BlackOut (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help Rid.

It's nice to hear advice from someone who has much experience to give.  It would be great if you keep up with these posts!


----------



## podmedic@mac.com (Mar 13, 2008)

*More Test Review a Good Thing*

I've got to say that more test review is a good thing.  Looking at question stems and learning to decode them is something I wish more instructors reviewed with their students.  Gaining raw knowledge is important for testing but for many, learning how to test means they'll actually get to use that knowledge someday.

Good stuff!


----------



## Fire3456 (Mar 13, 2008)

Definitely go over the "stem-key" type test!  Most questions I have come across are similar to the type of questions you have posted.  2 obviously wrong..and 2 to pick from.  Seems to be a "key word" in the question that will designate which answer is correct.
---------------
Here's an 'ok' site I found on test taking
http://www.resptrec.org/resources/2007_Test_Strategies.pdf


----------

